# Most common sexual position in married couples



## mtntopper

The most common sexual position in married couples today is doggie style.
.
..
...
....
.....
......
.......
........
.........
..........
.............
.................
.....................
........................
............................
the husband sits & begs and the wife rolls over.


----------



## American Woman




----------



## pirate_girl

It's the _missionary_ in my world..
Then again, I'm not married.
I am free to wrap my legs around a hunky waist and ride to my heart's delight.
The booby squish during said position is most appreciated.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's the _missionary_ in my world..
> Then again, I'm not married.
> I am free to wrap my legs around a hunky waist and ride to my heart's delight.
> The booby squish during said position is most appreciated.





 TMIPG


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> TMIPG


oooooops, sorry...


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> TMIPG



I thought it was very nicely stated!


----------



## thcri RIP

I was going to put on there "We Want Pictures" but then decide nahh. 



murph


----------



## urednecku

MY favorite position??   
.........HHMMMMM
MMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMM
INSERTED!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I was going to put on there "We Want Pictures" but then decide nahh.
> 
> 
> 
> murph


Do you want some Murph?   
I knew my little post up there would make someone say something.
It's how I roll...


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Do you want some Murph?
> I knew my little post up there would make someone say something.
> It's how I roll...




If I said NO, I am sure some would think funny of me


----------

